# Cab Rate per Kilometer-Cancun



## wbtimesharer (Mar 4, 2006)

Does anyone know what an average far for a cab in Cancun would be and is it better to have the hotel arrange it or pick one up on the street.  We are staying at the Royal Mayan in May.  Also, what is the transfer cost to and from the airport for the Royal Mayan using the Thomas company.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## love2fly (Mar 4, 2006)

We paid $7-$9 for cab fare within the hotel zone.  $7 was the minimum to go anywhere in a small taxi.  We paid $7 to go one mile.  The bus is about 60 cents one way per person anywhere in the hotel zone or into downtown.  The buses can get crowded during evening rush hour going north towards the city (around 5:00).  

The Royal Mayan will have taxis stationed there on site.  You can also use the free shuttle to the Sands.  From the Sands you can walk to the mall or several other restaurants.

The Thomas Moore shuttle is $9.50 per person.  Be sure to prearrange this and get your voucher before you leave.


----------



## geoffb (Mar 4, 2006)

Taxis in Cancun do not charge by distance and there is no real published fare system, rates are set (roughly) by the union and are negotiable. The bell captain at the Royal Mayan will have current fares from the club to common destinations posted near the entrance.

ALWAYS agree on the price before you get into a taxi. Always.


----------



## tonyg (Mar 5, 2006)

I've found the rates from the Royals to be reasonable, but on the street you may be able to get a better rate. As previously stated-make the deal before getting in the cab.


----------



## wincha (Mar 5, 2006)

i found the rates reasonable also. they did  make sure you had a good rate at the royal. also there were zones in which the fees were so much rather than per mile. i hated the bus due to the drunk teens. if i went back i would only take taxi's we went at the beginning of june. i liked the thompson transportation


----------



## KarenK (Mar 5, 2006)

You can almost always do a bit better by walking down to the street. At the Royals you pay the rate on the rate board...the drivers are sometimes sitting quite some time waiting for a fare. 
Downtown rates are quite reasonable, say to go to diner and then take a cab to WalMart, for example.
Remember the rate is per cab, not per person.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 5, 2006)

We'll be in Cancun for the first time this June. When we arrive at the airport, should we pre-arrange our pick up or just get a cab on the street? How much should we expect to pay? We are a party of four with 2 children. Thanks!


----------



## tonyg (Mar 5, 2006)

Lisa, a cab would be difficult at the airport and expensive. If staying at the Royals, I would recommend arrangements in advance. Check this out (included a link to Royal services): http://www.geocities.com/tonygraz/triptips.html


----------



## LisaH (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Tony,

Thanks for the info! Unfortunately, we are not staying at the Royals-we'll be at JW Marriott. However, I also saw your post about Entertainment Plus card and I think we might just use them. I'll contact Brant.


----------

